# Cigar Manufacturers: We need T-shirts!



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

It really is a shame that there are only a handful of cigar t-shirts. And of the ones I've seen most are boring (my NUb T-shirt is the exception - thanks Sam). For instance, a great cigar with an "ehh" t-shirt is San Cristobal. An amazing cigar band is on that stick that would be fantastic on a shirt. I realize the more colors the more money for printing but I wouldn't expect it to be a promo. Personally, I would focus on cigar bands on t-shirts. But that's just me. (See the "Favorite Cigar Bands" thread.)

The print advertising in a mag like CA must cost a bundle. But if I buy your t-shirt and wear it around everyone sees it, not just cigar smokers. So think of the free advertising and a chance at getting more S/BOTL! 

Here's a cool (IMHO) cigar t-shirt once made by Crazy Shirts of a fictitious cigar maker:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

i second that! I would love to see more elaborate cigar shirts. I would wear em all the time!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

You are right on with that, the Nub shirt is great as well as the reyes family, and the 601 shirts are cool. but you can't buy them anywhere


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

I totally agree Maduroman, I bought a sampler of Perdomos I already had boxes of at Cfest just to get their awesome tee shirt.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I would love to have more cigar tshirts...AND IN BIGGER SIZES FOR MOST CIGAR SMOKERS (we are a larger bunch). I stand out in a crowd, so I'm a good billboard (hint to any cigar mfgs out there)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I would love to have more cigar tshirts...AND IN BIGGER SIZES FOR MOST CIGAR SMOKERS (we are a larger bunch). I stand out in a crowd, so I'm a good billboard (hint to any cigar mfgs out there)


Yeah no kidding!

< 6' 4'' 285. A walking billboard LOL


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Agreed, I do notice that alot of the boxes that come with free shirts only offer the large size, seriously, I'm sure the manufactures have been to a herf they know thats a bit small lol. It just so happens most of us like to indulge in more then cigars, like say hot wings, bbq, and beer.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

xavier_chino said:


> You are right on with that, the Nub shirt is great as well as the reyes family, and the 601 shirts are cool. but you can't buy them anywhere


I have been looking for the 601 and the Tat shirts and your right, you can't find them anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

That Reyes Family T-shirt is one of my favorites!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

deuce said:


> Yeah no kidding!
> 
> < 6' 4'' 285. A walking billboard LOL


@ 6' 1" 375 I'm a Side of a Barn :biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I got a Diffiance hat in the mail from Xicar (sp?) this weekend, it is a really nice looking hat...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah, some nice cigar Ts would be great... 
I might even be willing to leave the Big Dog shirts in the closet if I had those...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be down for some cigar shirts. Free advertising should be a plus in their books.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I second this.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just don't want a Bigg Butt Cigar T-shirt...


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I would love some shirts! I don't really wear many t-shirts, but if there was a really nice Medium shirt, I might be swayed.


----------



## boofa75-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

*601 Shirts*

Head over to http://601rewards.com. Send them 25 bands from any of the 601 cigars and get yourself a shirt.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> @ 6' 1" 375 I'm a Side of a Barn :biggrin:


6'4" 440 I'm the barn...:baffled:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> 6'4" 440 I'm the barn...:baffled:


It would be free advertisement


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

6'5" 270, am I the outhouse?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I would love to have more cigar tshirts...AND IN BIGGER SIZES FOR MOST CIGAR SMOKERS (we are a larger bunch). I stand out in a crowd, so I'm a good billboard (hint to any cigar mfgs out there)


Amen brother.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

More cigar shirts would be awesome. At 6'2" 330, Im the other side of the barn :lol:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm a large now that I have lost about 50 pounds. Count me in on the T-Shirt grab.....lol


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

xavier_chino said:


> You are right on with that, the Nub shirt is great as well as the reyes family, and the 601 shirts are cool. but you can't buy them anywhere


I'm still watching for my Nub swag....waiting waiting


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a nice one


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

they all have nice hats, just no t-shirts


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

DOZER said:


> 6'4" 440 I'm the barn...:baffled:


Then you could trade in your Mail Pouch Tobacco T-shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

We have had some nice shirts on our website, no one goes there to buy them!!! The CAO america T-shirt, blue or red is great and goes as big as 3XL. We are out right now but keep an eye on the website, more shirts coming soon.

We had several Ed Hardy designed shirts as well.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> We have had some nice shirts on our website, no one goes there to buy them!!! The CAO america T-shirt, blue or red is great and goes as big as 3XL. We are out right now but keep an eye on the website, more shirts coming soon.
> 
> We had several Ed Hardy designed shirts as well.


Bigfoot,
Do you guys have any MX-2 shirts? I'd love one or two of thsoe!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

buttah said:


> Bigfoot,
> Do you guys have any MX-2 shirts? I'd love one or two of thsoe!


If we did it was before I was hired and I haven't seen any. Will keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Are the NUB shirts shorter than a normal shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to agree with you guys, i would love to get my paws on some sweet shirts. those reyes family shirts that have been floating around here look awesome. and the Nub shirts, i am just hoping they have some left when they come to houston in august. i wonder why manufacturers in general do not make shirts available to their consumers?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I like your idea of cigar bands on t-shirts. Some bands are real pieces of art.


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm like Seth, I'm waiting for the NUB event to come to Austin and hopefully get a shirt.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> If we did it was before I was hired and I haven't seen any. Will keep my eyes open for one.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Its funny I hit this thread yesterday bc I walked into my local B&M Emerson's of Norfolk(shameless plug!), and Scott the owner was wearing a very nice Camacho triple maduro shirt. I said nice shirt and next thing I know I was having one tossed at me!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Talking about cigar shirts. I have never even seen one here where I live


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm nearly billboard myself (6'4" & 290-ish) and there's nothing I'd like more than an entire rack of cigar t-shirts! 3XL (tall if possible - I hate short shirts)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Of course I would love to have some T-Shirts/Hats of my fav cigars to wear around. But the fact that they don't make many and sell even less is not a factor at all to me. They are Cigar Companys, keep making the cigars and I will stay happy


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

chip19 said:


> I have been looking for the 601 and the Tat shirts and your right, you can't find them anywhere. Any ideas?


This place has some but sold out. :sorry: Maybe you can call and see when they are getting some in. 
http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Cigar_Swag_at_NewHavanaCigars_com_s/3.htm

Good luck


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

CGARMAN23 said:


> This place has some but sold out. :sorry: Maybe you can call and see when they are getting some in.
> http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Cigar_Swag_at_NewHavanaCigars_com_s/3.htm
> 
> Good luck


I cant wait until they get them back in stock I gota have a Tat t-shirt:biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> I cant wait until they get them back in stock I gota have a Tat t-shirt:biggrin:


Hell yeah! I want a bunch of them! 601,Tat,CAO, Illusione, White Owl,any brand:biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I have several nice polo shirts with the manufactures logo on it. PM me if interested and I will take a picture on the ones I have. I'll do a trade for some sticks.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Camacho has some nice t-shirts...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

For sure,,,,I look for different kinds of Cigar Shirts whether it be T shirts or as high brow as Tommy Bahama which has some pretty good shirts going for them but they don't obviously do name brands. I would think that the major brand cigar labels would jump all over this and let us cigar lovers be their billboards. Can you advertise any better?


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

chip19 said:


> I have been looking for the 601 and the Tat shirts and your right, you can't find them anywhere. Any ideas?


I have a large 601 that is too small for me, anyone interested?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> We have had some nice shirts on our website, no one goes there to buy them!!! The CAO america T-shirt, blue or red is great and goes as big as 3XL. We are out right now but keep an eye on the website, more shirts coming soon.
> 
> We had several Ed Hardy designed shirts as well.


Thanks for the heads up. I will keep checking back with the site to see when the Tshirts are up for sale. I also noticed a pic of the awsome cube ashtray, I have been wanting one forever so hopefully they will be added to the site soon.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I just remembered that I won an XL La Gloria Cubana polo shirt last year that I never wore because it doesnt fit me. If someone is interested in it, PM me and you can have it.
Its really thin light wieght material so it would be comfortable to wear in the summer time.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I just remembered that I won an XL La Gloria Cubana polo shirt last year that I never wore because it doesnt fit me. If someone is interested in it, PM me and you can have it.
> Its really thin light wieght material so it would be comfortable to wear in the summer time.


why do i have to be in a 2xl? I mean i could fit in an xl but damn do i feel fat LOL


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh and "check ya later"


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

maduromojo said:


> It really is a shame that there are only a handful of cigar t-shirts. And of the ones I've seen most are boring (my NUb T-shirt is the exception - thanks Sam). For instance, a great cigar with an "ehh" t-shirt is San Cristobal. An amazing cigar band is on that stick that would be fantastic on a shirt. I realize the more colors the more money for printing but I wouldn't expect it to be a promo. Personally, I would focus on cigar bands on t-shirts. But that's just me. (See the "Favorite Cigar Bands" thread.)
> 
> The print advertising in a mag like CA must cost a bundle. But if I buy your t-shirt and wear it around everyone sees it, not just cigar smokers. So think of the free advertising and a chance at getting more S/BOTL!
> 
> Here's a cool (IMHO) cigar t-shirt once made by Crazy Shirts of a fictitious cigar maker:


We have a t-shirt in the works for Carlito's Stogienubber.... "poke it and smoke it!" will be the headline....Look for it!
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I just remembered that I won an XL La Gloria Cubana polo shirt last year that I never wore because it doesnt fit me. If someone is interested in it, PM me and you can have it.
> Its really thin light wieght material so it would be comfortable to wear in the summer time.


Rojo Camacho has this one coming to him!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I bought an opus x tshirt form somewhere on the net. But aside form that all I could find around the net were cohiba shirts and got cuban? shirts, which I find a bit boring.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> Are the NUB shirts shorter than a normal shirt? :biggrin:


Now that's funny!

Geez, at 6', 255, am I the runt of the friggin litter around here?!?


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

FoZzMaN said:


> Now that's funny!
> 
> Geez, at 6', 255, am I the runt of the friggin litter around here?!?


I am 6' 2", 230, so we are close.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I also noticed a pic of the awsome cube ashtray, I have been wanting one forever so hopefully they will be added to the site soon.


yeah, that CAO Cubist ashtray looks frickin' awesome... I'd love to pick up one of those sometime -- maybe one of these days


----------



## Wooden Indian Tobacco (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got a new brand in called "viaje", they have some really nice shirts. www.viajecigars.com. But the best Cigar shirt I've seen (Ive seen alot in my four years owning a B&M) is the Oliva V polo shirt. Big ups Bullz!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

FoZzMaN said:


> Now that's funny!
> 
> Geez, at 6', 255, am I the runt of the friggin litter around here?!?


Naw...that would be [email protected] 6', 203. Been keeping my eye out for the illusive TAT T-shirt as well. The CAO LX2 band would be a kick-ass shirt.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, we need some shirts. I saw a guy with a nice Oliva polo at the NUb event in Marietta, GA. I was jealous.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

All I need is a medium. I'm a whole 5'6" and 165lbs. I'm the runt around here I think.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

6'1" 237lbs....Would love any cigar shirts. I have a AF hat but can never find any shirts. Or other hats as far as that goes. But if you ask my wife I have to many hats as it is. But can you really have to many hats? I don't think so.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Damn , i've been looking for some nice cigars shirts for a while now & cant seem to find any @ all ... plus i'm a big sexy 390 lbs man .. let me know when & where you all find some nice shirts ..... 

BIGFOOT , with a name like that , i would think that you would have shirts bigger than 3xl ......


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

5'8" & 270 lbs.....I need shirts for short, round looking guys.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I need an XL. Wow, I feel kind of small at 5'-11" amd 215 lbs.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> I have a large 601 that is too small for me, anyone interested?


He he, Troy won that same shirt at an Eddie Ortega event last year. You're right, Justin, it's a very small large, but that's okay, I love it! 

I won an Alec Bradley Tempus shirt a couple weeks ago. That one is really cool also.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

The EVP said:


> 5'8" & 270 lbs.....I need shirts for short, round looking guys.


hey! :huh: I'm about that size, and I wouldn't say "short"... maybe "shortish..."... :frown:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

shrtcrt said:


> I have a large 601 that is too small for me, anyone interested?


I'm interested. Large is my size. 5'11'', 150 lbs. i think I'm the skinniest guy around these parts.:sweat:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> I'm interested. Large is my size. 5'11'', 150 lbs. i think I'm the skinniest guy around these parts.:sweat:


runt of the litter, maybe?


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

ngetal said:


> runt of the litter, maybe?


i'm skinny, but i think 5'11" keeps me over "runt" size at least.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

deuce said:


> Oh and "check ya later"


lol I had to tell my wife about this post. It's her favorite movie and we say it all the time.

Oh yeah 5' 7" and 210(?). Pretty bad when my inseam is waaaaaay less than my waist. Always has been even when I was 145! So I'm XL, sometimes L. And, the NUb shirt fits great on me.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> lol I had to tell my wife about this post. It's her favorite movie and we say it all the time.


Dazed and confused is her favorite movie?


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

They have t-shirts out there. Outlaw Cigar sent me a Reyes T-shirt.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I want a CAO, RP, or Oliva shirt. A NUb shirt would be cool, but that's another thread over at NUb live.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

I totally agree, but after reading your post, I got another idea that would be kinda of fun. Along with Cigar tee-shirts of our favorite brands, let's look at another way for us to show our support.

I think a section of our Retailers shop tee-shirts would be great! No one could actually go to all these shop's, but it would be awesome to have shirts from around the country. Hell, we talk on the boards and we could help a BOTL & SOTL with promoting their store.

I would like to here from the Retailers what they think?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

GolfNut said:


> Are the NUB shirts shorter than a normal shirt? :biggrin:


GolfNut that's funny !!!...


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

BTW i'm a Big sexy Man @ 6'2 390 ... lol ... 4xl or 5xl i perfer ..... lol ....



HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> Damn , i've been looking for some nice cigars shirts for a while now & cant seem to find any @ all ... plus i'm a big sexy 390 lbs man .. let me know when & where you all find some nice shirts .....
> 
> BIGFOOT , with a name like that , i would think that you would have shirts bigger than 3xl ......


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*Haven't seen any cigar shirts around here except a nice LGC polo but it was on the rep! Too many people around in the B&M to remove him of it!  Would love to get ahold of some but wouldn't make a good billboard (5' 5", 165) though - so far I guess I am the runt around here!*


----------



## earlyb (Jul 22, 2008)

*Cigar Tshirts*

Ebay has a bunch of Cohiba tshirts and my personal favorite a cigar smoking fidel castro (of course Ive lived in south florida for many years before moving). That shirt was guaranteed to offend


----------



## CIGARtist (Sep 17, 2007)

I realize the discussion here is about cigar BRAND t-shirts...but I was wondering -- would anyone be interested in original hand-painted cigar lifestyle shirts? I mean shirts with simple terms or symbols representing our passion. Have a look at this link but imagine maybe a light brown shirt with the word "herf" in a tobacco leaf or a plain t-shirt with a tobacco leaf painted on the side or shoulder region ....or any other number of options. Whaddya think? http://www.ericwhitfieldart.com/template.php?cid=3&logid=14


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Just came across this site and they have some sweet Cohiba and Opus X shirts!
http://www.bigsmokecigars.com/Cohiba-Clothing-category.html

Btw, I think I forgot to thank you for posting that cool giant pic Seth. My wife was very flattered and embarrassed. lol

Just noticed some merch is out of stock


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

maduromojo said:


> Btw, I think I forgot to thank you for posting that cool giant pic Seth. My wife was very flattered and embarrassed. lol
> 
> (


we used to watch that movie waaaaaaayyyy too much in college. hell we even had a drinking game for it.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

They need shirts starting with XL at least that's what I need now but I'm sure I could and will grow into a larger size


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice thread...I am working on about 5-8 different shirts for Nub....but a step further, I actually have a contest on Nublive for guys to design some Nub shirts that I plan on getting made...u don't have to be a pro at photoshop...just throw some ideas out there.

Sam


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Sam, you and Oliva's marketing of The NUb is as innovative as your cigar. Just to give you a "for instance" of how I'm a walking billboard with the NUb shirt you gave me in Nashua NH, I went to a huge charity event called Hot Dog Safari (one entry fee and all the hot dogs you can eat from different vendors). It was at Suffolk Downs horse track outside of Boston. I was there all day walking amongst thousands of people. They had a day of horse races, wrestling, games for the kids, celebrities, and lots of hot dogs. Not only was I walking around but I also waited in long lines for hot dogs. Therefore, the people behind me got to see the words "NUb Cigar" on my back for quite a while.

Last night I walked into my B&M and one BOTL there was smoking a NUb. I pointed to the shirt and he said "How can I get one in XXL?".

Kudos to you Sam! 
(Note to other cigar manufacturers: I have NUb window clings and NUb bumper stickers on both my vehicles. Advertising space is still available! You know we love your sticks, let us show it.)


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Btw, I also saw some nice Tat shirts... http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Tatuaje_Mens_T_Shirt_p/tat-mens-tshirt.htm


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love wearing t-shirts, and the cigar band sesigns are perfect. but please make other colors besides black, its too hot in the houston texas area for black t-shirts.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea, maybe a good...ash color?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got some nub swag, as well as some cigar live swag, and a shirt from another forum I visit... I love me some cigar swag


































Scott


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

No frickin way. How did you get that? I'd pay good money for a hat like that.


----------



## Halon (Jul 21, 2007)

maduromojo said:


> Btw, I also saw some nice Tat shirts... http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Tatuaje_Mens_T_Shirt_p/tat-mens-tshirt.htm


Dan over at Newhavanacigars.com is great! I just got a few Tatuaje and La Riqueza shirts in. They're awesome! He's got a full selection of Tatuaje hats, too.
SiloCigars.com have Viaje t-shirts, and Tampa Sweethearts sells Opus X t-shirts, polos, and oxford shirts.

TYLER


----------



## Alec Bradley (Jan 22, 2008)

*Shirts*

Funny you should mention shirts.

I just spent the weekend doing events in the North East with our sales rep. We handed out over 100 AB Shirts made designed by our master shirt designer,president,master blender,advertising man,graphics guy and all around nice jewish boy who done good Alan Rubin.

One of my "de-brief" topics with Alan this morning is making the shirts available for sale on our web site.

Be looking at alecbradley.com. Under the shameless promotional gear for our killer shirts.

George


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking forward to it George, a shirt will go great with my Alec Bradley Visor I where golfing all the time.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> No frickin way. How did you get that? I'd pay good money for a hat like that.


Long story short, I participated in a contest over on Nublive, and Sam was generous enough to send everyone a Nub Hat and some sticks.. I was also lucky enough to get the Nub shirt in the deal. It is pretty cool to have a custom nub hat with screen name!
Scott


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Man I would love some cigar shirts. I wear a lot of Drum company shirts. But if I had some cigar company shirts I would wear them all the time!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Alec Bradley said:


> Funny you should mention shirts.
> 
> I just spent the weekend doing events in the North East with our sales rep. We handed out over 100 AB Shirts made designed by our master shirt designer,president,master blender,advertising man,graphics guy and all around nice jewish boy who done good Alan Rubin.
> 
> ...


Where in the Northeast were you George? Figures. I just bought a MAXX shirt off CigarBid. :brick:

(Hmmm, George, that Tempus band would make a nice shirt...)


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I have to agree with the guys above. I've seen many a polo/company logo toting various brands but noticed a lack of "fun" cigar-oriented tshirts from the cigar industry. Nub seems to have a few good accessories and Tatuaje has some fantastic hat designs.

Where one could get in touch with the cigar manufacturers themselves to discuss clothing and their designs? I actually own my own clothing company and think it would be great to combine my love for cigars and passion for design. I'd love to talk to some of them and toss around some ideas.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

WHat a great thread. Anyone know where to get an ILlusione T?


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Great bump, bring on the cigar swag!!!


----------

